# Sulawesi Snails



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some photos of a couple of my Sulawesi Snails. They are really beautiful and I love them. They move around and eat algae on the glass.

One thing I noticed is that one of them laid an egg sac or something. I have no clue what this egg sac is and have never seen this before. Maybe babies will pop out of it or something. Who knows. I will definitely keep an eye on it. The shrimps pick at it but quickly move on, so maybe it does not taste good or has a protective coating.

Photos below of the snails and the egg sac


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

How big are they?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

orlando said:


> How big are they?


The snails are about 1.5-2 inches. The are very docile though and dont move any plants or gravel.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

2"? Wow! Cool. Great pics as always, Wood!


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do they eat that bright green algae that one has to scrap off the glass with a razor?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea they eat all kinds of algae. My glass is real clean. They are really cool looking when hanging onto the glass. I will get some photos of that too..


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

So will these guys do well in water just below 7 ph? I want to put some in my 55 gal, but the water starts out hard and high ph, and slowly declines to soft just below 7ph water. They look so cool.

PS
When will you be offering regular shrimp again? I want to buy some red cherrys in about a month.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Afyounie said:


> So will these guys do well in water just below 7 ph? I want to put some in my 55 gal, but the water starts out hard and high ph, and slowly declines to soft just below 7ph water. They look so cool.
> 
> PS
> When will you be offering regular shrimp again? I want to buy some red cherrys in about a month.


I cannot say if they will do well in acidic water. Their natural environment is alkaline water so I would suspect that putting them in acidic water might not be a good idea.

As for the other shrimp.... these sulawesi creatures are enough trouble as it is  I should have the "regular" shrimp in stock soon, hopefully


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

are those really high grade crs in the picture or some type of white Sulawesi strain?

btw im waiting for you to get some blue tigers in so i could buy some do you have some sort of waiting list you could put me on for when you have blue tigers available?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I believe those are golden CRS.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Pictures are great and the snails look great


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Please limit questions on price/stock availability to PM's/sponsor forums/For Sale or Trade forums.

Thanks


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Those are golden bees. Cool shrimp.



milalic said:


> Pictures are great and the snails look great


Thanks... I really really like the sulawesi snails more each time I look at them. Their patterns are pretty cool. I am going to make them more affordable because people want to try them.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

milalic said:


> Please limit questions on price/stock availability to PM's/sponsor forums/For Sale or Trade forums.
> 
> Thanks


sorry Milalic I didn't mean to break any rules ill make sure to keep that kinda stuff in the PM's from now on


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, friends! 

I just ordered some Yellow Skinned Sulawesi, just couldn’t resist it. After I saw the picture, I just… [smilie=p: I just had to get them. They will come sometime next week; I hope they will travel well.

My 50 gal the snails are going to has PH of 7.2-7.4. I was wondering if they are going to be OK in it. 

Yea, I did something stupid, I ordered them first and now I am reading about how to take care of them, I know it was very immature of me. I am afraid the environment of my 50 gal is not the best for them. I got lava rocks, eco complete and sand in there. 

It would be nice to hear more about these creatures and share the experiences of keeping them. (Maybe I finally learn something from it!) 8-[

I was wondering if I don’t have enough of algae for them, what would be the best food to give them. 
Thank you, Wood, for this thread, please keep it updated with any info you get.

Cheers!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

that ph is good, nice and alkaline. keep them in a temp of 80-84F and they will do fine. Feed them algae wafers, but not too much.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

